# Quizás, Quizás, Quizás



## BayHalt (May 12, 2018)

*Quizás, Quizás, Quizás*





Siempre que te pregunto
Que cuándo, cómo y dónde
Tu siempre me respondes
Quizás, quizás, quizás
Y así pasan los días
Y yo desesperando
Y tu, tu contestando
Quizás, quizás, quizás
Estas perdiendo el tiempo
Pensando, pensando
Por lo que mas tu quieras
Hasta cuándo, hasta cuándo
Y así pasan los días (los días)
Y yo desesperando
Y tu, tu contestando
Quizás, quizás, quizás
Siempre que te pregunto (siempre que me preguntas)
Que cuándo, cómo y dónde (que cuándo, cómo y dónde amor)
Tu siempre me respondes (yo siempre te respondo)
Quizás, quizás, quizás
Estas perdiendo el tiempo
Pensando, pensando
Por lo que mas tu quieras
Hasta cuándo, hasta cuándo
Estas perdiendo el tiempo
Pensando, pensando
Por lo que mas tu quieras
Hasta cuándo, hasta cuándo
Y así pasan los días
Y yo desesperando
Y tu, tu contestando
Quizás, quizás, quizás
Quizás, quizás, quizás
Quizás, quizás, quizás


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

I like the version, but that recording has WAY too much digital delay for my tastes. 

It sounds like she is singing from the middle of a huge, empty warehouse, but the piano sounds intimate and close. Kind of incongruous to me. 

And the warehouse effect does not even sound real, which is even worse.


----------



## shaun fernandez (6 mo ago)

I love it even tho I don't understand a word 



snaptube vidmate​


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

shaun fernandez said:


> I love it even tho I don't understand a word








Los Panchos - Quizás, quizás, quizás lyrics + English translation


Translation of 'Quizás, quizás, quizás' by Los Panchos (Trío Los Pan




lyricstranslate.com


----------

